# HAs anyone seen the Rostra LED DRL kit for the Cruze?



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Found a YouTube vid on it and went to their website. Their front page has a pic of the Cruze with the lights installed. I looked at the installation manual that they had available. Looks nice but some of the bumper needs to be cut. My question is would the harness be able to be somehow used with our OEM driving lights? I'd love to use the driving lights at my DRLs as I'm sure lots of us would. 

Rostra 260-1020-CRUZ LED Daytime Running Light System


----------



## rostra_precision (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey 4piece!

Thanks for taking the time to share our DRLs. We're really excited to be offering them for a platform as popular as the 2012-2013 Cruze. So excited, in fact, that we're giving away a set on April 30th. Regarding the trimming that needs to be done to the bumper, as you noticed in the instructions, it's in an area directly behind the factory bezel blanks. While we used an oscillating tool (Dremel MultiMax) in-house to do the trimming, the same result could be achieved using a small hacksaw. Also, keep in mind that the instructions include a template that you can cut out and align to the bumper so you get a perfect cut every time. It is really quite minor but it's necessary to allow the extra depth needed for the lamp assembly to sink into the factory opening and maintain the flush factory look.

Regarding your question about the harness, I'm not sure I understand it fully. If the power connections are made like they are outlined in the instructions, the system powers on with the LED's at their full intensity when you power on the car. The harness we include with this kit has a t-harness molded into it that connects to the marker light at the front left bumper area. When our ballast module detects that that light is illuminated (like when you turn on your headlights), it automatically decreases power to the LED's, in turn dimming them so as not to distract other drivers on the road at night.

Again, thanks for sharing and please let me know if you have any other questions!










Bill Simmons
Customer Service and Web Media Supervisor
Rostra Precision Controls, Inc.
2519 Dana Dr.
Laurinburg, NC 28327
[email protected]
Aftermarket Cruise Control, Daytime Running Lights and Hands-free Bluetooth by Rostra


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually your post answered my question in a roundabout way. If a Cruze had these, we would still have to manually disable the DRLs each time the car started so that the only lights on during the day would be the LEDs. I do like the feature that dims the LEDs once the headlights are activated.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

In regards to the 260-1020-cruz led lights I have seen where the instructions are for Cruzes without the fog light option. What if my Cruze already has the fog lights? Can the kit be easily installed with the extra trimming and wiring? Can existing fog light wiring work?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Always, are you trying to get rid of foglights?

There's another kit I've seen that has both the fog light and drl in one. This one would remove your fogs which I think would be a step backwards. You could always diy to add drl's to the sides of your current fogs.

Tapping into your fogs should not be a problem. I have mine tapped into my headlights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Mick, I was thinking the drl would be my fog lights, however what you said in your post makes me reconsider. 

Please send me the link that has the drl and fog package. Thanks for the great info!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's some links to the styles I've seen. Check our vendors to see if they carry or try a website called bmc extreme. I'd shop around for best prices. The links are for reference.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Bright-W...p-DRL-Chevrolet-CRUZE-2009-2012-/170978411421

http://www.dhgate.com/super-bright-...nning/p-ff80808136a683190136a75e481d1407.html

There's a third one but I got the wrong link and now can't find it.
Oh and make sure they'll fit your bumper. There's options for rs and non rs bumpers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Mick, thanks so much for providing the links for the hybrid fog/led lights. It seams installation will be very simple with these. 

Any insight on whether or not I will have to remove the bumper cover to install these? 

I'm dreading removing the bumper cover for a CAI install so any tips with this procedure will help out a bunch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

For the CAI install all you have to do is remove the passenger side front tire. That's all I did and installation was a breeze.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

4Piece, can you provide Picts? I thought from other threads on the CAI that one would have to remove the existing air inlet piece. The only way to remove the existing air inlet piece was to remove the bumper cover. Please explain. 
Thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Removing the bumper is painless. I too was worried about breaking something but a buddy helped me out. He does it in like 15 minutes. The only part to worry about is where the bumper meets the well. You have to pull firmly away from the car but carefully to not break the tabs.

Think we have a thread for removing it. If no one posts it I'll try to find it later.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

